# First Bluewater Trip on New Boat



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well I still know how to find 'em, raise 'em and hook 'em, now just got to catch 'em! Raised two, hooked two and lost two, I guess there's something for consistecy!

This winter I moved up from a 23' CC to a Luhrs 320 Express. 

Sat, Aug 3 was my first opportunity to head offshore. Headed out of Destin running 50 miles to north of the Spur. Clean Green water blending to Blue Green around Spur. We saw a Bertram, maybe an updated 54' and 3 CC. Worked area for 3 hours and did not see any life. T/W Bertram, around 2:30 his comments was "drawing blanks." Anyone know a Bertram that has Pirate in its name? I couldn't really discern the name while talking with the Capt.

We elected to head on down to Desoto Canyon, half way down, Raised and Hooked a White. After about 3-4 mins, the fish bolted toward the boat, creating alot of slack and came unbuttoned. Even with circle hooks, too much slack can loose a fish. Worked the area, no more look.

As we got close to the Canyon, we were hammered for a few hours with scattered grass. I finally gave up pulled in lines, got west of canyon and in cleaner grass area and a foam line, water was gorgeous. We barely got the full spread back out and a 225-250# Blue was in the baits, it slipped to the back of the spread and tried 4 to 5 times to eat the long center that was just a Medium Ballyhoo, yep on 30#'s. I finally got her to eat and we were hooked up. It moved real slow, then sounded for about 10 minutes. Finally she came back up to the surface putting on a good show, NO no PICKS, fish first PICS second. After 25 minutes or so while she was jumping the line simply broke. Fortunately, not a knot or crimp problem, it just was a clean break. I was bummed for a while, but there's a reason why Blues are such a prized sportfish. Fish won, maybe we will win next time.

Pretty water 5 miles So of Canyon on Sat Aug 3. At least we had two shots and everyone on board got good views of both fish.

Good luck to all and Tight Lines.


----------



## offshorealot (Jan 27, 2011)

Awesome trip even though you didn't keep the fished hooked up. Sounds like water is decent out there and fish are biting pretty good. Fishing the PBGFC ladies this weekend and are headed to that general area. Fishing the new boat for the first time 47 Buddy Davis.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sounds like a ton of fun 🎣


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Thirty pound is pretty tough mono but floating debris causes a lot of lost fish and broken hearts. Unexplained breaks like that are what makes record fishing so tough. For me, the key has always been chasing the fish after the initial run and recovering as much line as possible. Shorter line means less in the water to meet that unexpected object.


----------



## oysterpirate52 (Feb 1, 2011)

*oysterpirate 54 Bertram*

the 54 bertram at the spur was the Oysterpirate from orange beach marina on perdido key. We left Perdido key at 5:00 Saturday morning and dropped a spread at the elbow sometime around 7:00. Should have gone to Desoto as first planned but trying to make a day trip. Water started to turn green at nipple but not great. Beautiful day overall on the gulf but no luck this time. Joe


----------

